# Sofo =



## The Yeti

The new tractor Traylor! (Mind you, glad we didnt use a lottery pick on him)

I just watched the big man (and I use "big" in the nicest way possbile) strut his stuff against the Boomers.

And well...he is one big assed man!

I know he is still young, but I am really glad he has decided to stay in Europe. Given his current size there is no way he could contribute anything to the team given the current state of our roster. I could not see there being any room on him for our bench with the guys we have, plus he would take up two seats.

On the positive side he sets a damn big screen for guys to get around, and he does wear wristbands, which is nice and old school of him.

However for the limited minutes he played Andrew Bogut had no problem keeping him in check, and our reserve big man Wade Helliwell (plays in Italy) beat him for position several times and drew an easy charge from him and also kept him in check.

So here is hoping he loses some more weight soon, otherwise he will be saying "im gonna need two seats...for the twins" for a long time to come!


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

the only difference between sofo and trailer is tractor trailer plays in the nba


----------



## qwertyu

The Yeti said:


> The new tractor Traylor! (Mind you, glad we didnt use a lottery pick on him)
> 
> I just watched the big man (and I use "big" in the nicest way possbile) strut his stuff against the Boomers.
> 
> And well...he is one big assed man!
> 
> I know he is still young, but I am really glad he has decided to stay in Europe. Given his current size there is no way he could contribute anything to the team given the current state of our roster. I could not see there being any room on him for our bench with the guys we have, plus he would take up two seats.
> 
> On the positive side he sets a damn big screen for guys to get around, and he does wear wristbands, which is nice and old school of him.
> 
> However for the limited minutes he played Andrew Bogut had no problem keeping him in check, and our reserve big man Wade Helliwell (plays in Italy) beat him for position several times and drew an easy charge from him and also kept him in check.
> 
> So here is hoping he loses some more weight soon, otherwise he will be saying "im gonna need two seats...for the twins" for a long time to come!



This is kind of a retarded post. You saw the guy for 4 minutes and you know everything about him? I guess the fact that Schortsanitis is one of the best big men in Europe at the age of 21 while Halliwell or whatever he's called is a nobody means nothing to you? Whatever dude :rollseyes:

BTW Sofoklis gave an interview to a brazilian newspaper and talked about the Clippers:


*When do you intend to play in the NBA?*
I was very close this year but I am intending to make that step later, when I am ready to be a contributor. I need more experiences, which is what Olympiakos gives me and I can continue to improve. I might go next year or in two years.
*What do the Clippers say about your decision?*
They told me that the decision is mine alone. They told me to join them when I'm ready.
*Do you like the nickname Baby Shaq?*
No I don't like it at all but everyone insists on calling me that. I am different than Shaquille O'Neal. What I want is through work to get my own nickname and not one that refers to another player. And besides, my style is totally different.
*What are your differences with Shaquille?*
Shaquille is dominant in the paint in a bigger degree than me. He plays close to the basket and gets all the rebounds. I am more mobile and explosive. My first step is better than his, but it's clear that I'm nowhere near his level yet.
*What do you need to improve?*
I need to improve my moves around the basket, my speed and explosiveness. These are my "weapons".
*Do you intend to lose more weight?*
Yes, of course. I am 145 kilos now, but I need to lose 10-15 more to become more agile and be ready for the NBA.
*If you had to choose between success in the NBA or with the NT of Greece?*
My job is to improve all the time. Every day I do what I can to become a complete player. We'll see how far I can go.
*What do you know about Brazil?*
Not much. I know that they have NBA players and that they play fast, an american style game. It will be a difficult game and I expect us to have difficulties considering how Brazil plays.


----------



## Weasel

qwertyu said:


> This is kind of a retarded post. You saw the guy for 4 minutes and you know everything about him? I guess the fact that Schortsanitis is one of the best big men in Europe at the age of 21 while Halliwell or whatever he's called is a nobody means nothing to you? Whatever dude :rollseyes:
> 
> BTW Sofoklis gave an interview to a brazilian newspaper and talked about the Clippers:
> 
> 
> *When do you intend to play in the NBA?*
> I was very close this year but I am intending to make that step later, when I am ready to be a contributor. I need more experiences, which is what Olympiakos gives me and I can continue to improve. I might go next year or in two years.
> *What do the Clippers say about your decision?*
> They told me that the decision is mine alone. They told me to join them when I'm ready.
> *Do you like the nickname Baby Shaq?*
> No I don't like it at all but everyone insists on calling me that. I am different than Shaquille O'Neal. What I want is through work to get my own nickname and not one that refers to another player. And besides, my style is totally different.
> *What are your differences with Shaquille?*
> Shaquille is dominant in the paint in a bigger degree than me. He plays close to the basket and gets all the rebounds. I am more mobile and explosive. My first step is better than his, but it's clear that I'm nowhere near his level yet.
> *What do you need to improve?*
> I need to improve my moves around the basket, my speed and explosiveness. These are my "weapons".
> *Do you intend to lose more weight?*
> Yes, of course. I am 145 kilos now, but I need to lose 10-15 more to become more agile and be ready for the NBA.
> *If you had to choose between success in the NBA or with the NT of Greece?*
> My job is to improve all the time. Every day I do what I can to become a complete player. We'll see how far I can go.
> *What do you know about Brazil?*
> Not much. I know that they have NBA players and that they play fast, an american style game. It will be a difficult game and I expect us to have difficulties considering how Brazil plays.



Thanks for the great info. I for one want to see him in the NBA soon so it would be nice to see him next year though waiting 2 years isn't that bad.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Saw him V Australia, he is a monster. Sooo, so, big. I couldn't get over it.


----------



## universal!

Could we get a better picture of him from people that have seen him play often?

How's his offensive game? His agility/speed? Wingspan, antcipation, defense? Fundamentals? Something besides Sofo is huge please, or that he's promising. Thanks.


----------



## qross1fan

Please don't compare someone as talented as Sofoklis to Traylor. Sofo is agile for his size and can hit the J, along with become an 'enforcer' in the paint. Sofo should come over by the next 2 seasons


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

One thing I was surprised about was his lateral quickness in getting in front of his defender. He is a bit slow on transition but does put effort in. His first play he got a charge on a flop but his pure strength is evident.


----------



## The Yeti

> You saw the guy for 4 minutes and you know everything about him?


I never professed to know everything about him, but it is quite obvious he needs to lose a substantial amount of weight before he is ready to contribute in the NBA.



> Halliwell or whatever he's called is a nobody


Oh I forgot, you play in the Euroleague and at the international level like he currently is, my bad.




> I am 145 kilos now, but I need to lose 10-15 more to become more agile and be ready for the NBA.


He almost weighs as much as Shaq and is the best part of 4 inches shorter then him, so ofcourse he is going to look like the tractor!

So lighten up dude, take a deep breath and relax.
Would you rather me post about how great he looked or would you rather my honest opinion? Yes he is surprisingly quick at times, but he still has a long way to go. And once he gets there he will be great to have on the Clippers!

And who said big Rob couldn’t shoot the jumper?
Thats what I call textbook! 
Its big shot Rob! Or big Rob taking a shot....


----------



## qwertyu

The Yeti said:


> Would you rather me post about how great he looked or would you rather my honest opinion?


No, I would you rather you post an *educated* opinion, something you do not have. So if someone should relax, I think it should be you. Sofoklis has a lot more muscle than you think.


----------



## The Yeti

Hey qwertyu, just thought id let you know, arguing and having a go at others on the internet is like competing in the special olympics and winning a medal. At the end of the day you are still retarded and no one gives a ****.

Coming on here to put others down reflect poorly upon yourself.


----------



## universal!

So Sofo's fairly agile, hustles, and can hit the J? What's he doing shooting Js; how's his inside game?


----------



## leidout

The Yeti said:


> Hey qwertyu, just thought id let you know, arguing and having a go at others on the internet is like competing in the special olympics and winning a medal. At the end of the day you are still retarded and no one gives a ****.
> 
> Coming on here to put others down reflect poorly upon yourself.


Are you familiar at all with the concept of a "forum"?


----------



## GNG

ClippersRuleLA said:


> the only difference between sofo and trailer is tractor trailer plays in the nba


He does?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Rawse said:


> He does?


he is still a free agent


----------



## GNG

ClippersRuleLA said:


> he is still a free agent


Yyyyeah.....

I'm a free agent, too.


----------



## qwertyu

The Yeti said:


> Hey qwertyu, just thought id let you know, arguing and having a go at others on the internet is like competing in the special olympics and winning a medal. At the end of the day you are still retarded and no one gives a ****.
> 
> Coming on here to put others down reflect poorly upon yourself.


Thank you for your kind words. I didn't come here though to put you down. You're giving yourself too much credit if you believe that. I only came to post an interview and saw your ignorant comments which made me want to respond.


----------



## yamaneko

on topic guys


----------



## sipclip

Sofo had a great game today against arch rival Turkey scoring 14pts on 5-5 shooting in just 10min.


----------



## The Yeti

Sofo says eat it! :banana: 
I cant get the pic to link, but you will see what I mean.

http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06...undID=3507&competitionCode=&langLC=en&season=


----------



## Yao Mania

Just saw Sofo v.s Yao and China today, and he looked very impressive. Very athletic (yes, I said athletic!), poised, and good court awareness as well. He took it right at Yao in a few plays and got the score, and had a huge 2 handed dunk. Really fun player to watch.


----------



## qwertyu

Yao Mania said:


> Just saw Sofo v.s Yao and China today, and he looked very impressive. Very athletic (yes, I said athletic!), poised, and good court awareness as well. He took it right at Yao in a few plays and got the score, and had a huge 2 handed dunk. Really fun player to watch.


Sofoklis has always been very athletic. Some people here on this message board (who have only seen him for 4 minutes where his opponent was flopping and the officials were buying it) don't realize that he has the same build as Elton Brand. He is a couple of inches taller than Brand, but he's not as good of a rebounder. He is a great scorer though and he also plays great personal defense, something he has really worked on. And yeah, he pretty much neutralized Yao today (Yao was classy though and gave him a high-five after the game).


----------



## qwertyu

Here's a nice dunk on Yao

http://www.sport.gr/news/060827/mb06grechisof.mpg


----------



## Weasel

I hope Greece ends up playing the US so that I can finally watch Sofo.


----------



## HB

I am watchng him right now, saw a bit of him yesterday also. He is definitely NBA material. Whats the deal, why wont the clips bring him over


----------



## qross1fan

HB said:


> I am watchng him right now, saw a bit of him yesterday also. He is definitely NBA material. Whats the deal, why wont the clips bring him over


Clippers tried, but Olympikos(I think that's Sofo's Euro-League team?) extended his contract and Sofoklis wants to get himself more prepared for the NBA


----------



## universal!

Weasel said:


> I hope Greece ends up playing the US so that I can finally watch Sofo.


Same here. Been hearing so much about him, it would be nice to see him go against EB, DHoward, CBosh, other NBA bigs(sorta).


----------



## Weasel

universal! said:


> Same here. Been hearing so much about him, it would be nice to see him go against EB, DHoward, CBosh, other NBA bigs(sorta).



Unfortunately I believe the game is at 3:30 am PST. :dead:


----------



## qross1fan

Sofo has 5 points and a board in 4 minutes with 8 FT Attempts


----------



## MaNs1

The Yeti said:


> I never professed to know everything about him, but it is quite obvious he needs to lose a substantial amount of weight before he is ready to contribute in the NBA.
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot, you play in the Euroleague and at the international level like he currently is, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> He almost weighs as much as Shaq and is the best part of 4 inches shorter then him, so ofcourse he is going to look like the tractor!
> 
> So lighten up dude, take a deep breath and relax.
> Would you rather me post about how great he looked or would you rather my honest opinion? Yes he is surprisingly quick at times, but he still has a long way to go. And once he gets there he will be great to have on the Clippers!
> 
> And who said big Rob couldn’t shoot the jumper?
> Thats what I call textbook!
> Its big shot Rob! Or big Rob taking a shot....


How Can you insist on your Views when you havent seen him play??Did you watch the game Against China??When he was pushing
constantly Yao out of the paint??(After The game Yao said That Sofo was the Strongest Player He 
has faced and that it was tiring to push against him ) ......Did you watch The game vs Turkey And France Too???

P.S :He may be 145 kilos..But He is MUSCULAr..How the $%% can you Compare him wit Rob???

Indeed No Muscles at all...


http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/84/gra1821535nw.jpg


----------



## choiboi46

We get to see him play against Brand...


----------



## HKF

That's one scary ***** right there.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Rawse said:


> Yyyyeah.....
> 
> I'm a free agent, too.


hahahaha... but I hope Sofo can lose these 15 kilos naturally and won't fight with weight problems btw he seems tall how tall is he seemd like around 6'9'' without shoes but how is he mesured?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

looking forward to tomorrow's game. both of them will be a tough cover for each other. sofo is just so much bulkier than the current brand, and maybe still bulkier than the past brand when he was like 270 lbs.


----------



## Diable

Why exactly does this guy play so few minutes?A guy at ABPR figured the PER's for the WC and he was among the leaders,but he left him off his top 30 list because he eliminated the bottom fourth in minutes played(I think the cutoff was 55 minutes and now they've played 7 games)


----------



## yamaneko

We will get a good idea of sofo's height standing next to brand. We all know how tall brand plays even though he is short, lets see how much taller sofo is than brand. 

I predict sofo will get like 4 fouls in 10 minutes of play. US centers too quick for him. But I also believe he will get at least one facial...like he did against yi jian lian.


----------



## universal!

I'm going to be at work so I'll miss the game. Hopefully there will be a rebroadcast- can't wait to see Brand VS Sofo.


----------



## leidout

Sofo absolutely dominated inside..... 14 points, 6-7 FGs.... Brand looks skinny compared to this beast, ****in' scary.


----------



## mmmdk

Sofo & Hellas killed the US Team. All hail the World Champs (not America), you can all collect your college tuition fees, 'cos you failed geography.


----------



## The Yeti

mmmdk said:


> you can all collect your college tuition fees, 'cos you failed geography.


That is even dumber then me saying Sofo is like Tractor Traylor! (but you have to admit they are both massive!)

Sofo was on fire in todays game! He really should have gone 7/7 from the floor but missed an fairly simple dunk but other then that he played quite well!

In his 17 mins Greece looked a different team and he also played some minutes at crunch time in the fourth quarter which was nice to see. A much better performance from the big man! :clap:


----------



## neural_dream

Sofo is an impressive player, but even more impressive is that he wants to join Clippers only when he feels he's good enough! Greek mentality and education along with gigantic Nigerian body and athleticism. Should be very exciting to watch. At least in this World Championship he was.


----------



## Weasel

Sofo had a nice stat line even in limited minutes. Almost a point per minute he played. Why does he get such limited minutes for Greece? His PER during the Championships is very good but he isn't getting too much time playing. Anyone know what time the final is?


----------



## neural_dream

Weasel said:


> Why does he get such limited minutes for Greece?



Apart from the main guard, Papaloukas, no player gets more than 20-25 mins, so Sofo's 15+ mins is rather normal; coach Yiannakis uses four players in C. Also, Sofo commits fouls quite easily. One moment he has 0, the next he has three.


----------



## NOBLE

leidout said:


> Sofo absolutely dominated inside..... 14 points, 6-7 FGs.... Brand looks skinny compared to this beast, ****in' scary.


 JESUS H. CHRIST!

Scary ***** indeed.


----------



## Banjoriddim

NOBLE said:


> JESUS H. CHRIST!
> 
> Scary ***** indeed.


And when he loses some weight he could be steal. He played really well best moments were when Bosh tried to flop since after contact with Sofo and situation when he just pushed Brand out of position with little effort.


----------



## mmmdk

The Yeti said:


> The new tractor Traylor! (Mind you, glad we didnt use a lottery pick on him)
> 
> I just watched the big man (and I use "big" in the nicest way possbile) strut his stuff against the Boomers.
> 
> And well...he is one big assed man!
> 
> I know he is still young, but I am really glad he has decided to stay in Europe. Given his current size there is no way he could contribute anything to the team given the current state of our roster. I could not see there being any room on him for our bench with the guys we have, plus he would take up two seats. *Geez, how insightful!* :laugh:
> 
> On the positive side he sets a damn big screen for guys to get around, and he does wear wristbands, which is nice and old school of him.
> 
> However for the limited minutes he played Andrew Bogut had no problem keeping him in check, and our reserve big man Wade Helliwell (plays in Italy) beat him for position several times and drew an easy charge from him and also kept him in check.
> 
> So here is hoping he loses some more weight soon, otherwise he will be saying "im gonna need two seats...for the twins" for a long time to come!


I've read this again and again....you don't know ANYTHING about basketball. Even if you would TiVo Sofo, or other Europlayers, from here to eternity you couldn't tell from Chanel. Eat


----------



## qwertyu

The Yeti said:


> That is even dumber then me saying Sofo is like Tractor Traylor! (but you have to admit they are both massive!)
> 
> Sofo was on fire in todays game! He really should have gone 7/7 from the floor but missed an fairly simple dunk but other then that he played quite well!
> 
> In his 17 mins Greece looked a different team and he also played some minutes at crunch time in the fourth quarter which was nice to see. A much better performance from the big man! :clap:


I have to applaud you because admitting that you were wrong is something very few people do.


----------



## paperclip

I wish we could get Baby Shaq Sofo over here sooner...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Banjoriddim said:


> And when he loses some weight he could be steal. He played really well best moments were when Bosh tried to flop since after contact with Sofo and situation when he just pushed Brand out of position with little effort.


As a 2nd rounder, he's already a steal.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

I was quite impressed with him, mostly his combination of size and agility. Hell Dwight Howard couldn't even bang with this guy down low and Dwight is built like rock. The Frank Francsilla guy that was calling the game on ESPN said EB is probably asking himself why isn't this beast going to be on my team this year banging on the block. 

With the US losing, it was bitter sweet but the thing I enjoyed when watching the game was Francsilla always saying that Sofo was the property of the Clippers, like NBA GMs who might be watching the game were going to try to sign him after the game.


----------



## yamaneko

Did you guys see chris paul and carmello run head into him and completely bounce off while sofo just stood there as if a fly had taken a run at him?

Im surprised he can get up so fast, being so fast on those dunks. TERRIBLE rebounder though. Doesnt jump high enough and doesnt hold onto the ball. That by itself will put him in the dog house with dunleavvy if he were on the clippers.


----------



## The Yeti

mmmdk said:


> Eat


No thanks mate, im not hungry!


----------



## leidout

yamaneko said:


> Did you guys see chris paul and carmello run head into him and completely bounce off while sofo just stood there as if a fly had taken a run at him?
> 
> Im surprised he can get up so fast, being so fast on those dunks. TERRIBLE rebounder though. Doesnt jump high enough and doesnt hold onto the ball. That by itself will put him in the dog house with dunleavvy if he were on the clippers.


Hilarious! I really hope Shaq is still playing at a reasonably good level when Sofo comes to the NBA, i'd love to see the power matchup between those two. Pretty much everyone else in the NBA can't even compare, did anyone see how easily Sofo punked out Yao Ming?

I don't see how he's a terrible rebounder, whether you dislike his technique or not, 12 rebounds against the "superior" inside game of the USA is a big statement as well. And yeah, after watching Dunleavy completely ignore the fact that Singleton might be our 2nd best defender, maybe our best 3-point threat and a double-double machine... he'd probably rather play some old washed up veteran than let Sofo play more than 10 games all season.


----------



## TucsonClip

I loved when Sofo swatted the ball out of LeBron's hands when he went up for a layup/dunk. You could tell what James was thinking... "Holy ****".

That was the 1st time I can remember seeing someone swat the ball out of LeBron's hands as he went up to the rim.

He needs some post moves, but you can tell he has been watching tape on Shaq with the elbow hook on Brand. He just knocked Brand out of the way on his first touch.

I was also suprised to see how agile he is. When he was running the pick and roll, you could tell he is very agile for his size, which is very important, because his massive body isnt slowing him down. 

At 21 years old he looks pretty good, not rotation material just yet, but he looks much better then he did early on in his career. I'll be looking forward to seeing what we do with him in 2 years, when he is going into his final year of his contract in Athens.


----------



## yamaneko

Sofo got 12 boards against the clippers? holy crap, i either missed something, or else the famous fiba stat guys messed up or something. I wasnt counting but he just seemed horrible on the boards. THere was at least 3 times i think where he had position and didnt come up with anything, also where he got one taken out of his hands. 

Well, the clippers are in a LOT BETTER situation now. THere was a point where it seemed like the future was wilcox or kaman at center. Then they got rid of wilcox, and with rebraca being unreliable, it seemed like we HAD to give kaman max money no matter what. But now, we can have a year or two to see if davis can be a decent backup, plus we have sofo who already be a decent backup. We have a couple of draft picks next year....


----------



## Weasel

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOs3lJina_w"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dOs3lJina_w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Credit to nikolas22t for the video.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Cheers Weezy, nice find.


----------



## neural_dream

Some more

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNkfDo6QkxY"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rNkfDo6QkxY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWddFQ-ExM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qQWddFQ-ExM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Kapt Clipper

uh, we need this playa now!...granted what little i saw in these clips may not represent the whole package, but he got game...a mean physical one as well as a finesse side...if he can do post moves from that funky trapazoid lane, imagine in the nba where he could start that much closer to the hole...i say the clippers bring him over next year for sure! :banana:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

i think we should let him stay oversea for at least one more season. if he says he isnt ready to come over then dont bring him over unless somebody gets a season ending injury.


----------



## yamaneko

dont forget guys to tivo greece tonight vs. spain to see greece and sofo win the championship. (i thought they would win even with gasol, but spain has no chance w/o gasol IMO, but who knows!)

It would have been nice to see sofo against another NBA big guy, but oh well.


----------



## universal!

what an embarassing performace by greece. No one could hit an open shot. Sofo barely played- he racked up 3 fouls in about 2 minutes.

Sofo could use more time in Europe developing his inside game. For someone his size, his post moves are pretty weak, as well as his defense and rebounding instincts. I think he may have short arms in proportion to his body, or perhaps I'm too used to seeing EB play. But he's young and while there's definitely alot of room for improvement, his game as of now is not too bad, on par with a 2nd or 3rd stringer option in the NBA. However, as of now I don't think he could play center in the NBA.

Very impressed by his agility and movement. He could stand to lose some weight though.


----------



## Banjoriddim

universal! said:


> what an embarassing performace by greece. No one could hit an open shot. Sofo barely played- he racked up 3 fouls in about 2 minutes.
> 
> Sofo could use more time in Europe developing his inside game. For someone his size, his post moves are pretty weak, as well as his defense and rebounding instincts. I think he may have short arms in proportion to his body, or perhaps I'm too used to seeing EB play. But he's young and while there's definitely alot of room for improvement, his game as of now is not too bad, on par with a 2nd or 3rd stringer option in the NBA. However, as of now I don't think he could play center in the NBA.
> 
> Very impressed by his agility and movement. He could stand to lose some weight though.


Befor raiting hes preformance against Spain rate Spanish defense... I can honestly say that It was one of the very best ones in recent years they played smart and doubled anything that get near basket... Now about hes game... rebounding at times is suspect but he seems to box out and can jump so no big concerns hes instincs on defense seems to be fine (imho reads game well) also he has soft touch but indeed he is raw quicker more experienced guys will force him into foul trouble, smart defense and double team exposes hes raw offensive game. He is raw but hes game also fits much more into NBA than into Fiba so I am still beliver. And yes he is year away atleast hes body is :biggrin:


----------



## Harper_Reston

I think it would be best both for Clippers and Big Sofo, him to stay one more year in Athens. As he is a starter in his team and the greek/euroleague are competitive tournaments he will have the time to improve himself even more. However in the WBC he managed to become famous, mostly coz of his huge size and it shouldnt surprise me either if Clippers take him from now. Anyway he is a good choice and with a lot of prospects for the future.


----------



## universal!

Banjoriddim said:


> Befor raiting hes preformance against Spain rate Spanish defense... I can honestly say that It was one of the very best ones in recent years they played smart and doubled anything that get near basket... Now about hes game... rebounding at times is suspect but he seems to box out and can jump so no big concerns hes instincs on defense seems to be fine (imho reads game well) also he has soft touch but indeed he is raw quicker more experienced guys will force him into foul trouble, smart defense and double team exposes hes raw offensive game. He is raw but hes game also fits much more into NBA than into Fiba so I am still beliver. And yes he is year away atleast hes body is :biggrin:


Yes, Spain's defense against Greece was excellent. Sofo couldn't work inside at all.
Sofo's defense needs alot more work. He's get caught doing things like reaching in or blocking. It's often the case with younger players that are a little too enthusiastic on D, Sofo should realize that simply positioning his body correctly (which to his credit he does most of the time) is enough.
Sofo's inside game would work much better in the NBA. The trapezoid lanes allows teams to pack in the interior- which is what Spain did so well.


----------



## yamaneko

Greece looked terrible. Like the USA> Werent running many plays, jacking up a lot of contested shots, missing open shots, 

Spain totally took out sofo, double and tripple teaming him.


----------



## Weasel

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/sk20060904w3.html



> The 21-year-old, who was a second-round pick of the Los Angeles Clippers in 2003, has four years remaining on his contract with Olympiakos, but has an escape clause that will allow him to get out of it to play in the NBA.
> 
> The buyout on Schortsanitis' contract with the Greek club is only $ 500,000, according to sources.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

yeah...this guy doesnt look as bad as ive read recently in some threads....he actually looks like if he could be a nice complement to Elton! !!

we will wait and see, what is the soonest this guy can actually come play with us?


----------



## neural_dream

next summer.


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> dont forget guys to tivo greece tonight vs. spain to see greece and sofo win the championship. (i thought they would win even with gasol, but spain has no chance w/o gasol IMO, but who knows!)
> 
> It would have been nice to see sofo against another NBA big guy, but oh well.


Good Call!!! hahaha


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, like i said, "who knows" This tournament has been crazy. Greece totally didnt show up. Look at brazil too...they almost beat the US in the warmups but couldnt even get out of the first round here. 

Argentina i think is better than greece, yet they couldnt get out of the semifinals, nor beat the US. Oh well. Just like the world cup i guess where there are surprises in every round.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

See that the buyout on sofo is only 500,000?


----------



## The Yeti

From Steve Kerr...
http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...vLYF?slug=sk-worlds090106&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

SEQUENCE OF THE GAME 

Trailing by 12 points midway through the first half, Greece looked like it was in trouble. The Greeks were struggling to find an open shot against a stellar USA defense and appeared to be on the verge of being blown out. But that's when Greece began to exploit its major size advantage, pounding the ball inside to the huge Sofoklis Schortsianitis, who helped to completely turn the tide in the Greeks' favor. Schortsianitis, looking every bit like "Big Baby" Glenn Davis of LSU, had his way with the American big men by running the floor, getting great position and taking the ball strong to the hoop. His play ignited a 24-8 run that gave Greece a four-point halftime lead. More importantly, it gave the Greeks the confidence that they could indeed win the game. They came out of the blocks quickly in the second half, built a lead and were never caught.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> dont forget guys to tivo greece tonight vs. spain to see greece and sofo win the championship. (i thought they would win even with gasol, but spain has no chance w/o gasol IMO, but who knows!)
> 
> It would have been nice to see sofo against another NBA big guy, but oh well.



Yeah. Even Shaq as old and lazy as he is would have been a better matchup size wise. Oh well. Can't make players join the worlds.


----------



## qross1fan

A half mil buyout seems tempting, but Clippers have absolutely no spot for Sofo, with the drafting of Davis, signing of Williams, Clippers are pretty deep up front, so Sofo won't do much as a Clipper, as he would do with Olympikos(I think??).


----------



## DaFranchise

qross1fan said:


> A half mil buyout seems tempting, but Clippers have absolutely no spot for Sofo, with the drafting of Davis, signing of Williams, Clippers are pretty deep up front, so Sofo won't do much as a Clipper, as he would do with Olympikos(I think??).


We only signed Williams after it was official that Sofo was staying in Europe. Sofo would have received more PT than Davis.


----------



## yamaneko

Next year will be interesting. Obviously the clippers wont pick up rebraca's option.

There Kaman who could be offered contracts (as a restricted FA). Theres williams who cant really be counted on, Then theres Davis who we have signed for a few years, but this year will determine how much he can help us. Not to mention we have to start saving money for Brand's extension. I say get rid of rebraca, williams, and ndong next year, bring sofo over. Perhaps extend Kaman. Trade someone on the team for a draft pick to a cap room team, thus freeing up the money for kaman's deal. (under the luxury cap).

The problem may be next year we might have 2 first rounders, which if signed, are guaranteed money. Something has to be done i think. Before it was assumed we would only get rid of maggette and rebraca. But even that doesnt make enough room for extensions to kaman and livingston, signing sofo, and brand's extension down the road. Not to mention resigning our bench such as qross, singleton, etc.

This year had BETTER be our year, because starting in 07, we are going to have luxury tax problems and we know sterling isnt going to want that.


----------



## qross1fan

DaFranchise said:


> We only signed Williams after it was official that Sofo was staying in Europe. Sofo would have received more PT than Davis.


Don't think so, I thought if Clippers signed Davis, it was going to be least likely Sofo would come over. Now, there's no point in bringing him over, just like Diaz, unless Clippers make a trade and open up roster spots.


----------



## choiboi46

Next yr, Rebraca and Boniface will most likely be gone....with Diaz and Sofo coming in


----------

